
Refactoring – Not on the backlog - ibobev
https://ronjeffries.com/xprog/articles/refactoring-not-on-the-backlog/
======
pferretti
The idea behind the article is very good and the article itself offers some
remarkable starting points.

However I think that it is not always easy to refactor only some parts of the
code. As a matter of fact, when you have spaghetti code that needs to be
refactored, every part of this code is strictly linked to other code and you
end up to refactor everything, because there's not an easy way out :-)

